# Is EHEIM professionel  4+ 350t Enough?



## CJayT (15 May 2020)

Just about to pull the trigger on a EHEIM professionel  4+ 350t for my 3month old 200ish litre heavily planted aquarium. 
it's rated at about 1,050.00 l (1/2 the 10 times turnover needed)
I have; 14 neon greens.
5 x German Rams
'Loads' of cherry shrimp
and about 7 Amanons.

Thinking of increasing stocking a little more in the  future, it would be more nano fish, like some mosquito Rasbora for a bit more activity, so the bioload isn't crazy. 

Additional info. Tank is really suffering and not sure why, stunted plant growth, greenish/yellow dust algae everywhere . I have other planted tanks which are pristine.  It's a sumped aquarium which i haven't really delt with before, whilst the others have filters that are alot bigger than required. The sump isn't very well done either tbh and and i think it's off gasing a lot of CO2. I'm  EI dosing and have 2 kessil a360s tuna suns 12inches above it at %45 intensity 100%colour running 7 1/2 hrs a day. PAR is about 50 at substrate.

Thoughts?


----------



## Siege (15 May 2020)

You could modify the sump the improve things.

However if you wish to change to an external filter I donot think the 350 is quite enough.

I run that filter on a 100L and it is fine.

on my 200L I have the pro4 600 (1250 l/ph) combined with an eheim skim to fully move the co2 around the hardscape. I have added a hydor external heater to this.

Hope that helps


----------



## CJayT (15 May 2020)

Hmmm, in that case what about running 2 fluval 306s? I was going to have to split the flow anyways?

I was also considering fx6...

I've tried modifying the sump 6ways to Sunday and it's noisey... I've given in


----------



## Ray (15 May 2020)

I ran an Eheim 2028 (same flow, 1050 lph) on my 200 litre for 2 years and the flow was never enough - I worked my way through various power heads to a Koralia and then a Vortech MP10 jet to boost flow during that life of that tank.

The Eheim itself was totally reliable, utterly silent and sold for 70% of the new price on eBay. I’ll never touch another brand .


----------



## CJayT (15 May 2020)

I have a maxspect gyre 330fx which is pretty incredible...

I really like the reliability of the eheim, finding them pretty hard to comeby second hand though. I'm sitting on possibly getting a fx5 now. Fx6 might be too much.


----------



## Ray (15 May 2020)

CJayT said:


> I have a maxspect gyre 330fx which is pretty incredible...


Just googled it. WOW! Marine tech is so much better than planted...

Yes, Eheim is like buying a BMW car or an Apple computer - you pay a wallet busting price with limited discounting but you also know if you want to sell it on later there will always be a buyer, parts will be available, etc...


----------



## Siege (15 May 2020)

CJayT said:


> I have a maxspect gyre 330fx which is pretty incredible...
> 
> I really like the reliability of the eheim, finding them pretty hard to comeby second hand though. I'm sitting on possibly getting a fx5 now. Fx6 might be too much.



Don’t forget that the fx series uses funny sized hosing so doesnt Fit standard glassware or inline stuff easily.


----------



## CJayT (15 May 2020)

The aquarium has marine type overflows, already checked. What sized inline heater would you recommend?


----------



## Siege (15 May 2020)

Size to fit your filter. Standard will probably be 16/22 tubing on the eheim.

Hydor do a 300w external filter.

i assume you are removing the existing sump plumbing etc and using glassware?


----------



## alto (15 May 2020)

What are the tank dimensions?

Full tank photo would help also re hardscape/plant effect on flow

I’d spring for Eheim over the FX filters


----------



## CJayT (15 May 2020)

Really 1 350t vs fx6 or to 406s? My tank is 90longx50highttx60deep

There's been a little bit more growth with since then been over a month :'(


----------



## CJayT (15 May 2020)

All the elatine hydropiper died out too :/


----------



## alto (15 May 2020)

CJayT said:


> All the elatine hydropiper died out too :/


This is tricky to get going
- plant must be in excellent condition when received (if tissue culture, bright green leafs and clean white roots)
- cool 18-20*C is much better than 22*C (though it will tolerate this once established)
- more CO2 sensitive than light sensitive (it established equally well in dimmer areas of my tank,  just a bit slower growth)
- reportedly prefers softer water (my tap is very soft, pH 6.4)


----------



## alto (15 May 2020)

CJayT said:


> Really 1 350t vs fx6 or to 406s? My tank is 90longx50highttx60deep


I’d look for the next size up in Eheim, especially the version with 2 inlet 

FWIW I ran my 90 x 45 x 53 (high) cm with Eheim  pro 3 250, and then the pro 4 350 
I did occasions use an Eheim 350 skim
BUT less hardscape 

With the 60cm depth, I’d either use two smaller filters or something like the Eheim with 3 inlet/outlet
Given the hardscape, I’d also include additional water movement (which you’ve done) 

I’m less than impressed with the FX series re noise, reluctance to restart after cleaning and especially after a power outage (none restarted), poor quality build materials, annoying hose


----------



## CJayT (15 May 2020)

alto said:


> I’d look for the next size up in Eheim, especially the version with 2 inlet
> 
> FWIW I ran my 90 x 45 x 53 (high) cm with Eheim  pro 3 250, and then the pro 4 350
> I did occasions use an Eheim 350 skim
> ...



So it's looking like 1 pro 4+ 350 T which won't be too bad with my  maxspect gyre xf330 or 2s 406s with an inline heater. I will be splitting the outflow and inlet for the 350T if i went for that option which i hear might bad for the filter.


----------



## alto (15 May 2020)

Pm sent


----------



## CJayT (15 May 2020)

alto said:


> Pm sent


Thanks 😅


----------



## CJayT (17 May 2020)

Just an update guys. Bought 1 350 and one 350 T. They're working like a charm. 1 deffo wouldn't have been enough. It made a huge difference straight away. Cam see new growth on the plants already. CO2 gassing off by the sump was definitely the issue. Plants are pearling too.

Thanks all for the advice and input!


----------



## DeepMetropolis (28 Jun 2020)

I went from cannister to sump and i really don't want to go back.. I have not so much off gassing andflow rate depends on your return pump.. The really must be something wrong with the sumps design.. Is the water falling? Do u have a second drain pipe? 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------

